# My Stash a few years later



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

Last time i posted my stash was... 1.5-2 years ago. Ive defanitly aquried some new products, but ive also given a fair amount away, so i dont know how much its grown in size!
  	anyway, here it is for your viewing pleasure!

  	My MALM vanity sans mirror.







*Palettes*​ *Browns*




  	Left to Right; 1000 Strokes, Espresso, tempting, soba, Coppering, Embark, Bronze,Woodwinked, Honesty, Antiqued, Folie, Romp, sable, goldmine, pressed reflects bronze
_missing: amber lights and twinks_

*Beiges*




  	L to R; Bisque, Honey lust, Motif, Grande Entrance, French Cuff, arena, All that glitters, tete-a-tint

*Blues*




  	Left to right: Plumage, Deep Truth, big T, fountain blue, Strike a pose, Freshwater, Blue Absinthe, tilt, pressed blue brown pigment, Electric Eel, Aquadisiac,

*Green*




  	Left to Right: Juxt, Bitter, pressed Green Brown pigment, club, bright sunshine, swimming, wondergrass, one off, shimmermoss, pressed old gold pigment, sumptuous olive, sassy grass, pressed emerald pigment, mink and sable, henna
_*missing: humid_

*Purples*




  	Left to Right; Fig. 1, Trax, Lotusland, Parfait Amour, Violet Trance, Sketch, Hepcat, Stars and Rockets, Indian Ink, Beauty Marked, Up at dawn, Nocturnelle, Satalite Dreams, Top Hat
_missing: sushi flower, cranberry and da bling_

*Highlights*




  	Left to Right; Crystal Avalance, Vanilla, Sugar Shot, Dazzle light, Shroom, Nylon

*Quads*




  	Left to Righ; Self made Quad (Knight, Carbon, Smoke and Diamonds, Pandamonium)
  	Tempting Quad and Spiced Chocolate Quad

*Mineral Eye Shadows*




  	Left to Right: Outspoken, Cinderfella, Young Punk, In-ter-view, Glit by Association, by jupiter

*Pigments*









  	Left to Right; Mutiny, Clear Sky Blue, Brash, Cira Plum, Old Gold, Naked, Teal, Mesum Bronze, Heritage Rouge, Violet, Green Brown, Blonde's Gold, Deep Blue Green, Blue Brown, Reflects Blackened Red, Push the Edge, Emerald, Reflects Bronze, vanillia (with a backup)





  	Left to right; MUFE # 91, MUFE # 131, Nars galapagos, Nars Mekong, MUFE # 92,  Nars Night Porter, Nars Odine





  	Top to bottom: Inglot Pigments in 70 and 37, Inglot shadows in AMC 57 and... yellow and green?!, BE shadows in skyline, Angel and MUFE pigment in 949

*Liners and bases*




  	Left to Right: Blackground paint pot, Dip Down fl, Uppity fl, Blacktrack fl, blue peep fl, Nightfish fl,




  	Left to Right; Urban Decay Primer Potion, Sample of Kat Von D Primer in skin, Flammable Paint, Glitter liner in her glitz, Point Black, wonder white gitter liner, Penny Shade Stick, Benefit's Mr Frosty, 2 Sephora Black liners, UDPP 24/7 liner in Lucky, Feline (+1 Back up), Mystery Powerkohl, Teddy, Toki Doki liquid liner, Pearlgildes in Rave, Wolf, Undercurrent, Spare Change (missing), Original Grease Paint Stick, MUFE Aqua eyes liner in black, Smoulder

*Mascara*




  	Left to Right: New Fiberwig, Old Fiberwig, Tart Lights Camera Lashes, Josie Maran GoGo Mascara, Sephora Lash stretcher

*Foundations*




  	Make up Forever Face and Body # 20, Make Up Forever HD no. 117, Bare Minerals Fairly Light Original

*Primers and Powders*




  	Left to Right; Laura Mercier Smooth Focus Mattifying Pressed Powder, Make Up Forever HD setting powder, Bare Minerals Mineral Veil, Benefit The Porefessional, Makeup Forever HD primer mini (+1 BU), Mac Prep and Prime





  	Glo Minerals Powder Foundation book

*Blushes*




  	Left to Right: Plum Foolery, Dollymix, Fleur Power, The Perfect Nude, Bite of An apple, Springsheen, Dame, Secret Blush, Glowminerals blush in sloeil and brick




  	Left to Right: Makeup Forever HD Blush Samples of #1, #4, #5 and # 13, Stila Convertible Cheek and Lip colour in Orchid and Camilla, Tart Bronzer in Park Avenue Princess, Make up forever HD blush in no. 14, Nars Blush in Albatros, Deep Throat, Orgasm and Outlaw

*Mineralized Skin Finishes and Beauty Powders*




  	Left to Right: Briar Rose bp, Redhead msf, Perfect topping msf, Porcelaine pink msf, Oh So fair bp, Blush of youth bp, By Candlelight msf and Petticoat msf
  	Glosses




  	Left to right, Top to Bottom
  	Strange potion, florabundance, Nars Stripetease, Buxom mini Sandy (+3 BU), Bare Nessicity dazzleglass, Nars Luster, Jampacked, Quicktease, Revenge is sweet
  	The Balm Pink My Lemonade, The Balm Cherry My Cola, Lip Fusion Pucker Up, The Balm Squeeze my lemons, Stila Sugar Plum, The balm Stainiac Beauty Queen, Russian Red, Dazzle Glass Cream in Amourous
  	Nars Orgasm, lusterglass flusterose, posh it upplush glass, ample pink , cult fav, viva glam vi, strawberry blonde, rich and ripe
_* im posting swatches of all of these shortly_

_not pictured o gloss, duwop's twlight lip venom (+2 back ups), Smahsbox reflection high shine lip gloss, full for you plushglass, smashbox afterglow_

*Lipsticks*




  	Top to Bottom Left to Right
  	Buxom lipstick in Barcalona, Stila Long wearing Lip colour in Intirguing, SlimShine in Urgent!, Hang up, Dubonnet, Mystic, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Russian Red, MUFE 207, Sophisto, Sweetie, Brave, Angel, MUFE Aqua lip pencil in 8c, Shisedo pencil in ??, Brick, Soar and Benefit Definer Liner
_* I willbe posting swatches of all of these_

*Brushes*




  	Left to Right: Full sized 187, 252, 117, 224, 209, SE 168, 190, 187, 194, SE 129, 219, 239, 316, 266, SE 275, 252, 217 and 209




  	Left to Right: Sephora mineral Brush no 45, BE Handy Buki, Sephora small eyeshadow, SEphora large eyeshadow, Sephora Liquid Foundation no 47, BE precison eye brush, BE max coverage concealer brush, Amazing cosmetics random brush, Glomienrals Cream blush brush, Glominerals Eye base brush, Glowminerals pencil brush, GlomineralsDouble sided angle brush, Glomierals eye definer brush, Glominerals flat eyeliner brush, Glominerals Camouflage brush, glomierlas Angle brush, Glominerals powder brush, Glominerals Fan brush, Glominerals clove foot brush, 2 random wal mart brushes






*Nail Polish*




  	Just started collecting

*Lashes*




  	MAC 30, bunch of randoms, MAC 36, Ardell 105 and 110

  	Stil to photograph; my MUFE samples and my UD palettes!

  	Thanks for looking


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 23, 2010)

Love your stash!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Oct 24, 2010)

Great collection!!!
  	Quick question about your MUFE Face and Body foundation pump... where can i get one that fits? coz i hate being wasteful with mine that i have to gently pour out to use. TIA


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 24, 2010)

mine came with a pump. They are slowly giving themall pumps. the most popular colours have them now, ie 20, 32, 34.
  	As for where you canbuy one, i would contact MUFE and see if they sell them seperatly. What i would do is give sample jars to customers and tell them to put a little in there at a time. youll waste less.


----------



## Buttercup86 (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing stash! Where in the world did you get a pump for the MUFE F&B?! I hope I can get one in the US! I really love your palettes.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 25, 2010)

^i bought mine with a pump. theyre starting to release them like this


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing stash... esp love the pigment collection.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 29, 2010)

Like how you have a assortment of different brands and your VV boxs displayed


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

Great collection... Loveeee all those shadows. I love looking at eyeshadow porn


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

me like!!!! really wish i could have your brushes!!!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

Mabelle said:


> Last time i posted my stash was... 1.5-2 years ago. Ive defanitly aquried some new products, but ive also given a fair amount away, so i dont know how much its grown in size!
> anyway, here it is for your viewing pleasure!
> 
> My MALM vanity sans mirror.
> ...


----------

